# Can my dogs catch my stomach flu??



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Started last night......I am in bed with some bad stomach flu....the whole works ! I don't think the girls would catch anything, but was just curious. I know they don't usually catch human illness's but they are so clingy with me and will not leave my side bless their hearts. My husband trys to keep them in the living room but they are throwing fits to be with me in the bedroom....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't think they will catch anything from you.Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Duhhhh! I just read that they can't so forget my question


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, from what I can remember, ferrets are the only pet that can catch human illnesses. I could be wrong, but I'm thankful that dogs can't. My baby is glued to me if I'm feeling under the weather.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol i askef the samething a couple months ago...nope they cant  yay!


----------

